# Smok v8 stick kit with the big baby beast rba



## Nightwalker (14/3/17)

Gentlemen. Here is the answer to the smok v8 stick kit with the big baby beast.
Get a baby beast rba section. It fits the big baby beast... But you need the extended glass, the only place, and i searched south Africa thoroughly, is noon clouds. Ask or speak to Alice and tell her you need the extended glass for the v8 stick kit for the v8 to use the baby beast rba.
She has them, but not on the website. It works!!!! And it's amazing. My build is 24g SS 316L 7 wraps dual. Wow wow wow. Flavor and clouds bru. 
So in the shortage of m2 coils, fret not fellow vapers. We made a plan. And i get a solid six hours of hard vaping out of it before charging. 
So vape on brothers and sisters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

